# Amber Jar



## SusanEllis (Feb 26, 2022)

I was able to identify the maker's mark as Wheaton, and the possible purpose of the jar, but can't determine if the 45 is a year or something else.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2022)

Shoe polish bottle is my guess. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 27, 2022)

Numbers & letters on the base can have many meanings - mold number, plant location, etc.  And yes, even the year of manufacture.  It's anyone's guess.


----------

